# Any streaming radio for vocal music?



## Globule (Mar 28, 2014)

The proprietary services like Spotify and Pandora are not available in my country, but there are hundreds of radio streams online (like the ones you add to your music player) that I can listen to for various genres. I want to know, does anyone know any streams specifically for classical vocal music? I feel music without a voice is without a soul.


----------



## Matsps (Jan 13, 2014)

> I feel music without a voice is without a soul.


I know a certain Chopin who would disagree. If there's no voice, make the piano sing!

As to your question, you could try:

https://www.accuradio.com/#!/home/opera/ 
http://8tracks.com/explore/opera


----------

